# 811 Remote UHF Mode - Phantom



## blkhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

Starting this weekend, I started to get some random "Get Info" screens, and since the unit is in a rambler basement it couldn't be IR (which I know is actually still active even when using the remote in UHF mode - another story). I run the remote in UHF mode because of obstructions, and need to keep it that way.

I don't think it is another 811 remote because there are only 4 houses close together on a very small strip of the road. I know my neighbors don't have Dish Network. One neighbor has Directv but I have never had problems with them before.

It was obvious that I was interfering with someone, because as soon as I turned it off it would turn back on. I battled till they quit, hoping I would hear someone curse as I stuck my head out the back door. No such luck. What could also cause that kind of interference with the remote?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

blkhouse said:


> Starting this weekend, I started to get some random "Get Info" screens, and since the unit is in a rambler basement it couldn't be IR (which I know is actually still active even when using the remote in UHF mode - another story). I run the remote in UHF mode because of obstructions, and need to keep it that way.
> 
> I don't think it is another 811 remote because there are only 4 houses close together on a very small strip of the road. I know my neighbors don't have Dish Network. One neighbor has Directv but I have never had problems with them before.
> 
> It was obvious that I was interfering with someone, because as soon as I turned it off it would turn back on. I battled till they quit, hoping I would hear someone curse as I stuck my head out the back door. No such luck. What could also cause that kind of interference with the remote?


The 811's UHF Pro 8.0 remote only operates the 811 receiver via UHF... It cannot do IR for Sat mode.

Try changing your remote controls address. Default is 1, so like alot of your neighbors could be on the same frequency and I have had remote fights as well. It's all fun until your team is headed for the goal posts and pop... Blues Clues replaces the winning touchdown shot.

To change your remote address, do this.

Press "System Info" button on the front panel of the receiver itself. It is important to do this because if you select "System Info" from the remote, your likely going to change the address of the interfering unit as well, and that will not correct your issue.

So again, press "Sys Info" on the 811 front panel. The number you see listed under Remote Address at the bottom of the screen is the current address of your remote.

To change it, Hold down the "SAT" button on your remote until you see all mode buttons blink, then type in your new desired address, for grins, select a high number, type in "11" then press the pound key "#". You will see the "SAT" button blink like 3 times to tell you it is a valid address. Then, while still in the "Sys Info" screen, press the "Record" button on the remote. This step is critical, because otherwise you will change the remote addy, but not the receivers addy, and your remote will not function until you do change the address on the receiver.

After you pressed the "Record" button, you should have seen the number listed under "Remote Address" change. Now with the remote you can exit out back to TV and you should be good. If you get interference again, try another remote address, but this should probably fix your issue.

BTW, the interfering unit does not need to be another 811. All ViP and Dish Pro receivers that use UHF Pro, operate on the same frequency range. It could be a 622, 522, 921, etc...

Hope this helps,
Jason


----------



## blkhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks, I will try that.

There are no Dish Network units in the area that could account for the problem - next Dish I have seen is over 1/4 of a mile away. I think for some reason it is a new cell phone scanning, my close neighbors are cable or Directv. The only popups I get are "Get Info" screens.

I know the remote only does UHF, but the 811 unit itself actually will pick up IR signals from another source. I had to program my father-in-laws Harmony Universal IR Remote, and I tested it on my system feeling for sure the 811 part wouldn't work. I was surprised, It was slow but it worked. That is why I checked to see if any of my other IR remotes actually affected the unit.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

blkhouse said:


> Thanks, I will try that.
> 
> There are no Dish Network units in the area that could account for the problem - next Dish I have seen is over 1/4 of a mile away. I think for some reason it is a new cell phone scanning, my close neighbors are cable or Directv. The only pop ups I get are "Get Info" screens.
> 
> I know the remote only does UHF, but the 811 unit itself actually will pick up IR signals from another source. I had to program my father-in-laws Harmony Universal IR Remote, and I tested it on my system feeling for sure the 811 part wouldn't work. I was surprised, It was slow but it worked. That is why I checked to see if any of my other IR remotes actually affected the unit.


OK, let me ask a question for clarification, what exactly does this pop up say?

Does it say something like: "Your Electronic Program Guide is out of date", with a Get Info, Cancel, Ignore selection screen, type of thing?

Can you take a picture of this and post it?


----------



## blkhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I have changed it.

Whatever channel I am on it shows the "Info" button information. The program name, synopsis, etc... It is as if I pressed the button. It doesn't happen all the time, but it is weird because it is only that function. I press the cancel button and then it sometimes pops right back up. Eventually it stops.

I fought pretty hard one time it went on (with my immediate canceling) about 10 times in fairly rapid succession then whatever it was gave up or moved on. Just weird. I hope the change helps. I can't predict when it will happen.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

If it doesn't work, it is possible your remote is hosed.


----------



## blkhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

I changed the remote channel, but it happened again. Changed the remote channel again and it happened again. I am beginning to think I do have some kind of interference with another remote which is malfunctioning.

Fairly certain it is the IR mode. I will have to investigate. Thanks for the tip, it has me looking in another direction.


----------

